# Do you find the opportunity to listen to music?



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I find it very difficult to find privacy and time to listen.

Anybody else with this problem?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I am retired with the kids gone. The wife loves classical music. So no, I certainly don't have that problem!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a set of headphones and a second hi-fi in my study!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

As an introverted college kid, privacy is never a problem. As far as time goes, it depends. This summer I'm doing absolutely nothing and I love it , but when school starts in the Fall, we shall see...

BTW I love your avatar. :kiss:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just listened to the complete Mendelssohn quartets. Since the age of 9, finding the opportunity to listen has never been a problem. That's why music listening rooms have doors.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I am retired with the kids gone. The wife loves classical music. So no, I certainly don't have that problem!


^^^^Perfect. Happy listening.

I'm only guaranteed opportunity to listen the way I prefer to during the weekend. My girlfriend goes clubbing on either a Friday or a Saturday night. So that leaves me between about 21:00 and the early hours to be completely undisturbed.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I just listened to the complete Mendelssohn quartets.


Why am I getting a sense of deja vu...  Anyways, speaking of underrated high-energy romantic string quartets:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

mirepoix said:


> ...So that leaves me between about 21:00 and the early hours to be completely undisturbed.


Which makes me digress. Why doesn't everybody use the 24-hour clock???


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Listening I can manage. I never get the time to start threads!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Nah, I'm a loner... and a loner's got to be alone.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife hates Mozart - that is one problem. But there are others


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Sometimes I don't get quite as much time as I'd like for delving into classical but I take some time to listen to music every day. I find that returning to records (especially in classical) is fun since one can always notice new things in the performance or in the piece.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Sometimes I don't get quite as much time as I'd like for delving into classical but I take some time to listen to music every day. I find that returning to records (especially in classical) is fun since one can always notice new things in the performance or in the piece.


I'm down to 3-4 times a week. But when I listen it's usually for a couple of hours at a time. All the Mendelssohn quartets. Half of the Haydn London Symphonies, etc;


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Never had a problem. I'm fortunate to have a listening room. When I'm driving, I have the car stereo, and when I'm on the plane, it's my mp3 player with earbuds. Opportunity abounds. Sometimes in restaurants I listen to my player if the music they are playing is too obnoxious.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Which makes me digress. Why doesn't everybody use the 24-hour clock???


In America it's a mixture of tradition and expediency. It would lead to great confusion for the masses to switch to 24 hour time ( This explains the crazy persistance of Daylight Savings Time, in light of the fact that very few people now milk cows at 5:00 ).


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Not a loner, but happily alone at home  I listened a LOT today. I began around 6:00 and it is now 15:30 and the player has been going continuously  It is the weekend and I am revelling in the refreshing temperature of a slightly cooler 20° day in an otherwise uncommonly brutally hot summer of nearly steady 30° days (I'm not complaining, as winter comes far too soon, but I really wish I had an air conditioner).

I agree with you there, Antiquarian. I wish we'd just keep summer time year round and call it the normal time. As for the 24-hour clock, I don't agree, since it's use is inherently NOT confusing, since each hour comes around only once a day


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Sure do. It doesn't help that a relatively short symphony is about 30-45 minutes either. Compare that to a modern song, where 5 minutes is considered long.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have inveigled hi- (or hi-ish) fi equipment into all downstairs rooms of our house over the course of the years, and I have built an office / listening room in the garden too (I believe this is known in the US as 'covering all bases'). 

Now, Mrs. V. is not averse to Mozart, but draws the line at Bartok and certainly Gerard Grisey (oddly enough she's more tolerant if it is our son creating the 'horrible noise'). So it is useful to be able to play music wherever she is not, to avoid disturbing her peace and quiet. My main constraint on listening is having to go to work every Monday to Friday to earn a crust.

Incidentally, Ken, do mobile / cell phones in the US not display time in 24 hour format? With train stations and airports etc using the 24-hour clock, people are surely getting used to it? 

Although didn't US rocket scientists persist in using feet and inches when designing space hardware, leading to misunderstandngs and incompatibilities with European collaborators in the 90s?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My uninterrupted listening time is in the car. Right now I'm in my listening room trying to hear a Lutoslawski symphony with my 3 year old granddaughter next to me playing videogames. It's a lite distracting, but if she's cool with my music, I'm cool with her game.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

It's been years since I had some proper time alone. These past few days I have been away from the Mrs and the little bunnies... so I indulged in listening to as much Wagner opera as possible. 

I just finished watching DVDs of 'Die Walküre' conducted by Levine, Boulez and Barenboim and I am loving it! Solti is next to savour.

Next week will be dedicated to finishing off the complete cycles of 'The Ring' before it's too late! 
Bach and Schoenberg are filling the gaps quite nicely.

When Mrs MW is back I could try to leave Schubert, Mozart or Chopin in the background but it's just not the same. After a few moments it's the same old story... what is that 'noise' all about?! :devil:

Gladly I have headphones to cheer me up. The solution is sleep deprivation in order to listen to my beloved music after the hours of 22.00! Coffee helps to break the morning hangover of course.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The French Troubadours and medieval poets often talked about the art of obtaining pleasure by postponing meeting the woman they desired. There is a "pleasure that is inherent in postponement". If I can make the connection with music, if something comes up and I'm not able to listen to a certain piece of music like I wanted to, I have no problem postponing it to the next day or the day after, etc. It may sound silly but I actually find that I enjoy the music *more * the longer I'm forced to wait to listen to it. Good things come to those who wait?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> The French Troubadours and medieval poets often talked about the art of obtaining pleasure by postponing meeting the woman they desired. There is a "pleasure that is inherent in postponement". If I can make the connection with music, if something comes up and I'm not able to listen to a certain piece of music like I wanted to, I have no problem postponing it to the next day or the day after, etc. It may sound silly but I actually find that I enjoy the music *more * the longer I'm forced to wait to listen to it. Good things come to those who wait?


Another profound saying is - Strike while the iron is hot.

Seriously, I've never been a fan of waiting for anything, but with the passage of time I've realized that some waiting is necessary and can even be advantageous. However, I draw the line at postponing meeting the woman I want; forward is the only direction.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> As an introverted college kid, privacy is never a problem. As far as time goes, it depends. This summer I'm doing absolutely nothing and I love it , but when school starts in the Fall, we shall see...
> 
> BTW I love your avatar. :kiss:


Same here. Though sometimes, I'll have time to listen, but I just won't be in the mood for anything


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I get very little time for focused quality listening. Other than one or two concerts a year, my best listening is in the car alone. Other than that I have an earbud in my left ear as much as possible in my free time, working around the house, reading a book, etc. It can be annoying because you will sometimes tune out the music and then feel cheated because you missed part of the music, but on the other hand it is nice to have it there much of the time.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Nearly all you seem to have no issues - so my domestic situation - work from home - wife also works at home and we spend most of our time together - have no listening room as such - my system is in my office - and people come and go all the time. Also - my son is a young musician - practices for 4 hours a day - so its not good form to listen when he is practicing. We go to 2 - 3 concerts a year - so that is some listening.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

stomanek said:


> Nearly all you seem to have no issues - so my domestic situation - work from home - wife also works at home and we spend most of our time together - have no listening room as such - my system is in my office - and people come and go all the time. Also - my son is a young musician - practices for 4 hours a day - so its not good form to listen when he is practicing. We go to 2 - 3 concerts a year - so that is some listening.


I make the most of my spare time listening to music. I take my music player with a portable small bluetooth speaker with me and listen to music whilst taking a shower, on waking up or whilst taking breakfast. I listen to music via speakers or headphones whilst driving or before going to bed. Time spent watching TV is better spent listening to Mozart and co.

My hifi system sits in the living room and seldom gets played properly. If there are people around and music would be a nuisance, then get a noise-isolating portable headphones (ideally the in-ear ones) and spend some quality time listening to classical music. Needless to say, moderation is key as otherwise you may seem antisocial with ear-bud speakers stuck in your head all the time. I usually manage to squeeze 2-3 hours of music during a busy day.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

ok thanks for comments - I did manage to listen to k515 today on low volume - so should be happy


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Muse Wanderer said:


> Needless to say, moderation is key as otherwise you may seem antisocial with ear-bud speakers stuck in your head all the time. I usually manage to squeeze 2-3 hours of music during a busy day.


I only run one earbud. It is too difficult to function in the world if I have two buds in. With one bud it is more like background music. I love that I can be listening to Beethoven and my wife will tell me the background music in the store is horrible and I was not aware of it because I was hearing Beethoven. If I am talking to a cashier, I lower the volume so I can hear. In some cases, I will pull the earbud out when talking to someone so as not to seem rude.


----------



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

Since I am a loner I have more than ample opportunity to listen the exception being I get a fair amount of telephone calls. I use headphones with a Rega headphone amp so sometimes I don't hear it ring but it's got an answering machine.
Tom


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

stomanek said:


> My wife hates Mozart - that is one problem. But there are others.
> ...
> Nearly all you seem to have no issues - so my domestic situation - work from home - wife also works at home and we spend most of our time together - have no listening room as such - my system is in my office - and people come and go all the time. Also - my son is a young musician - practices for 4 hours a day - so its not good form to listen when he is practicing. We go to 2 - 3 concerts a year - so that is some listening.


I do have issues. I have a late 70s Yahama component stereo system I would love to set up but don't even attempt it as my wife can't stand music other than the songs she uses working with small children preschool to lower elementary. My computer is in the basement but if I turn the music loud and she can hear it she complains. I never play music in the car if she is along, but do have the left earbud going. I get to drive a 30-mile round trip for work daily which gives me my best listening opportunity. I wear the earbud a lot and occasionally she says she does not like the way it looks. I do not wear the earbud if we are together on our special times, such as taking a walk, but if we are doing more general things like going to the grocery store or routine car trips I do. I also can listen at work but do not most of the time because my work is often too distracting.

If your wife likes any kind of music, perhaps the two of you can set aside some time here and there to listen. You could be sitting together and she have headphones for her music and you headphones for your music. Not ideal but workable--if she even cares enough about music to want to listen.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Most of my time is spent within 2 metres of a music playing device, which is playing more than it isn't.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Florestan said:


> I do have issues. I have a late 70s Yahama component stereo system I would love to set up but don't even attempt it as my wife can't stand music other than the songs she uses working with small children preschool to lower elementary. My computer is in the basement but if I turn the music loud and she can hear it she complains. I never play music in the car if she is along, but do have the left earbud going. I get to drive a 30-mile round trip for work daily which gives me my best listening opportunity. I wear the earbud a lot and occasionally she says she does not like the way it looks. I do not wear the earbud if we are together on our special times, such as taking a walk, but if we are doing more general things like going to the grocery store or routine car trips I do. I also can listen at work but do not most of the time because my work is often too distracting.
> 
> If your wife likes any kind of music, perhaps the two of you can set aside some time here and there to listen. You could be sitting together and she have headphones for her music and you headphones for your music. Not ideal but workable--if she even cares enough about music to want to listen.


You seem to have a situation similar to mine - I am surprised your wife will tolerate you listening on small headphones when you are about the house or with her - how do you manage to have a conversation. I dont bother listening to music when she is around - she is quite capable of starting a conversation and turning down the sound at a sensitive point in a piece of music - whether in the car or at home.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Count me in the loner crowd*.

*How oxymoronic...


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

aleazk said:


> Count me in the loner crowd*.
> 
> *How oxymoronic...


I suppose me too. I schedule my life around the music not viva versa...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

stomanek said:


> You seem to have a situation similar to mine - I am surprised your wife will tolerate you listening on small headphones when you are about the house or with her - how do you manage to have a conversation. I dont bother listening to music when she is around - she is quite capable of starting a conversation and turning down the sound at a sensitive point in a piece of music - whether in the car or at home.


 Well, we are not always together in the same room, and if we are the kids may be around too. If we are having any kind of discussion I do turn it off, but for a comple words like "can you take out the garbage" it is not necessary. Even in the car if it is just the two of us, I may have the music on and she may be looking at some book, or if talking, the music is turned down low, kind of like if the speakers were playing low and two people are talking. But yeah, when she needs my full attention the player is off and the bud is pulled out of my ear. Also, that it is only the left ear is good in the car because I am ususally driving, and I hear better from my right ear anyway. Sometimes if I don't hear what she said, she will say take the earbud out, and I maintain that is not it because my left ear is not that good, and enough times when the bud is out, I still can't always hear what she says--that being she may be talking among background noises, or worse from another room. My hearing just is not that great.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Florestan said:


> Well, we are not always together in the same room, and if we are the kids may be around too. If we are having any kind of discussion I do turn it off, but for a comple words like "can you take out the garbage" it is not necessary. Even in the car if it is just the two of us, I may have the music on and she may be looking at some book, or if talking, the music is turned down low, kind of like if the speakers were playing low and two people are talking. But yeah, when she needs my full attention the player is off and the bud is pulled out of my ear. Also, that it is only the left ear is good in the car because I am ususally driving, and I hear better from my right ear anyway. Sometimes if I don't hear what she said, she will say take the earbud out, and I maintain that is not it because my left ear is not that good, and enough times when the bud is out, I still can't always hear what she says--that being she may be talking among background noises, or worse from another room. My hearing just is not that great.


how can you listen to something instense - like say Mozarts requiem - with your wife sitting reading next to you? or do you just listen to vivaldi and light baroque music when she is around?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

stomanek said:


> how can you listen to something instense - like say Mozarts requiem - with your wife sitting reading next to you? or do you just listen to vivaldi and light baroque music when she is around?


Whatever comes up on my player. And with the earbud it is not always the full listening experience since there are many distractions. I have a lot of Beethoven, 4 Messiah performances, two operas, Brahms German Requiem, Mendelssohn Elijah, Haydn Creation, all sorts of other stuff (total 2.4 GB). As I am typing this Egmont is playing (the whole work). I miss a lot for sure, but what I do hear is beautiful, even if piecemeal.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do I find the opportunity to listen to music? No, I just come on TC to talk about music I've never listened to before.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Do I find the opportunity to listen to music? No, I just come on TC to talk about music I've never listened to before.


But maybe you read the scores!


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder how many post more than they listen.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm on a disability pension, so I have all the time in the world ....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Vesuvius said:


> I wonder how many post more than they listen.


Can start a poll.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish I had more time to listen to it; classical especially takes so much time (and I prefer quiet), so sometimes I find I don't get a lot of good time to listen to it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky. I can play music anytime I want, 7 days a week, 24/7.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

QuietGuy said:


> I'm on a disability pension, so I have all the time in the world ....


I see... hope things get better with your disability (whatever it may be), and in the mean time, use this opportunity to listen to as much _Messiaen_ as possible!


----------



## Tayfun (Aug 17, 2014)

I wake up early for my work and trying to wake up at an earlier time just for listening to music. While i'm preparing and drinking my coffee(by french press), music is strolling around my home. Music makes me more patient at hospital for my patients


----------

